# Attention Pool Cleaners..



## aquariuss (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi, im hoping to move to cyprus early next year (paphos area) and im looking to start a little pool cleaning buisness. Just small, 20 clients or so. 
I would be really grateful for any advice or feedback on this. The sums all seem to add up but thats assuming i eventually get my 20 clients! Did you have any problems, pitfalls etc. 
P.S Dont worry im not building an empire.  
Thanks guys.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We dont allow e-mail addresses on the forum. You'll get answers hopefully on here tho

Jo xx


----------



## aquariuss (Jul 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> We dont allow e-mail addresses on the forum. You'll get answers hopefully on here tho
> 
> Jo xx


but now the last few posts look daft! 
Booo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've moved em lol!!!!!! .......... so does mine now, I'll move that too!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

About every second expat here is doing that and fighting for ever decreasing work.
I would rethink it if I was you.
Also the Cyprus government is now bringing in a licencing scheme where you have to do a course which costs hundreds of pounds to get the licence in order to comply with EU regulations.
If you do not have licence you cannot get insurance and if anyone gets ill or has an accident due to your not doingyour job properly you can end up in big trouble.
Many expats who are doing this work are going to have a shock if they have not done this course.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a pool cleaner and he charges me 160 euros per month

He comes once a week in winter and twice in summer

He never seems short of work, does this help with your sums ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> I have a pool cleaner and he charges me 160 euros per month
> 
> He comes once a week in winter and twice in summer
> 
> He never seems short of work, does this help with your sums ?


Lets hope he is licenced and has public liabilty insurance. The government are cracking down big style on those who are not. It is one EU rule they are keen to comply with.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Lets hope he is licenced and has public liabilty insurance. The government are cracking down big style on those who are not. It is one EU rule they are keen to comply with.


Then I shall ask him 

Is that about the right price for a pool cleaner ????? as i got him with the house lol
Just in case I need to get a new one


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Then I shall ask him
> 
> Is that about the right price for a pool cleaner ????? as i got him with the house lol
> Just in case I need to get a new one


To be honest that is an extortionate rate.
I know of a licenced pool cleaner who charges €80.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

When I say licenced, I meant in this case one who is registered for Tax, Vat, Social insurance etc and has done the course. 
I don't think liences are actually being issued yet.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> To be honest that is an extortionate rate.
> I know of a licenced pool cleaner who charges €80.


WOW

Veronica would you be kind enough to pm his number please

Thats such a saving and he is legal for def !!!!!


TIA


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I never understand why there is such a demand for pool cleaners or what on earth they do for their money?? Our pool is of average size and the hardest part with my pool is hoovering it once a week and that takes my son 15 minutes tops (ok, maybe twice a week in the summer)!! The rest is just putting a chlorine tab in when the old one has dissolved and netting out the odd bug or two. It aint rocket science and I certainly wouldnt pay someone more than €30 a month. Pool cleaners have created a mystique around their profession so that they can charge IMO!


Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> WOW
> 
> Veronica would you be kind enough to pm his number please
> 
> ...


I was talking to him recently and he said he dosnt want to take on any more work at the moment. Those who are working legally tend to be the busiest as of course people want to know that if anyone has an accident or falls ill because of the pool condition the pool maintenance company have public liablity insurance.
I would however recommend that do you look for another company but make sure you see their certificate of public liability insurance.
I will ask Anthony though if he can manage another pool and if he says yes I will pass his details to you.

As for anyone who is looking to go into pool maintenance I would strongly recommend that everything is done legally, do the course, have insurance, pay your taxes etc. 
It isnt worth risking doing it under the table so to speak because the government will catch up with many illegal companies in the future because of the Eu regualtions and of course the Government have realised how much money they are losing in taxes etc.


----------



## aquariuss (Jul 20, 2010)

philly said:


> I have a pool cleaner and he charges me 160 euros per month
> 
> He comes once a week in winter and twice in summer
> 
> He never seems short of work, does this help with your sums ?


Philly, unless you have an olympic pool in the back garden i think its fair to say your being fleeced my friend. 70-90euros per month is more the norm depending on size. Thanks for replying people. It seems my new life in cyprus is a non starter. Better to find out now rather than after ive sold up and moved out there.:confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

aquariuss said:


> Philly, unless you have an olympic pool in the back garden i think its fair to say your being fleeced my friend. 70-90euros per month is more the norm depending on size. Thanks for replying people. It seems my new life in cyprus is a non starter. Better to find out now rather than after ive sold up and moved out there.:confused2:


Sorry if I have pricked your bubble Aquariuss
But I do think that it is better to know the facts rather than being told everything is easy here and then finding you can't make ends meet. 
Too many people have come here unprepared and gone back with their tails between their legs poorer than when they arrived because irresponsible people painted too rosy a picture of life here.
Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## aquariuss (Jul 20, 2010)

Philly, unless you have an olympic pool in the back garden, i think its fair to say your being fleeced my friend. 70-90euros is mor the norm depending on size. 
My new life in cyprus seems to be a non starter. better to find out now rather than later after i have sold up and moved out there. 
Thanks for your helpfull comments...


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> When I say licenced, I meant in this case one who is registered for Tax, Vat, Social insurance etc and has done the course.
> I don't think liences are actually being issued yet.


Veronica my post disappeared ??

Can u send me details pls

Thanks


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

aquariuss said:


> Philly, unless you have an olympic pool in the back garden, i think its fair to say your being fleeced my friend. 70-90euros is mor the norm depending on size.
> My new life in cyprus seems to be a non starter. better to find out now rather than later after i have sold up and moved out there.
> Thanks for your helpfull comments...


It is a big pool I suppose 10 x 5 metres .........


----------



## aquariuss (Jul 20, 2010)

I wouldnt be paying any more than 85euros philly for a pool of that size. Get your self a new pool cleaner and have a drink on me with your 50% saving. All the best.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> I never understand why there is such a demand for pool cleaners or what on earth they do for their money?? Our pool is of average size and the hardest part with my pool is hoovering it once a week and that takes my son 15 minutes tops (ok, maybe twice a week in the summer)!! The rest is just putting a chlorine tab in when the old one has dissolved and netting out the odd bug or two. It aint rocket science and I certainly wouldnt pay someone more than €30 a month. Pool cleaners have created a mystique around their profession so that they can charge IMO!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


My hubby looks after our pool and he dosnt even have to hoover it because we have barracuda (hoovering system) .
The only people who reall need pool maintenance people are those who have holiday homes which they rent out. In that case it more important than ever to make sure the maintenance company are legal because any accidents and illness can result in not only the maintenance company but also the owner of the property being sued.


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

*Rip off*



Veronica said:


> To be honest that is an extortionate rate.
> I know of a licenced pool cleaner who charges €80.


I have a had a house in Oroklini for 5 years now and have used 2 different pool cleaners the first was 70 Euros not including chemicals. The one I currently use is 85 Euros including chemicals. You need to stop using your current pool cleaner as he is ripping you off big style.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Da Funk said:


> I have a had a house in Oroklini for 5 years now and have used 2 different pool cleaners the first was 70 Euros not including chemicals. The one I currently use is 85 Euros including chemicals. You need to stop using your current pool cleaner as he is ripping you off big style.


Yep I think we have decided that he is taking us for a ride

I cannot believe I did not question this before !!!

Thanks for your feedback:boxing:


----------

